# One more newbie from Wisconsin



## Zombee (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi Brad. Good luck!


----------



## Ibeetom (Feb 19, 2016)

Welcome to the forum and good luck!


----------



## redapples (Aug 1, 2014)

Welcome and good luck, lets hope for warmer weather soon.


----------



## Steve zone 5 WI (Jan 2, 2013)

Welcome Brad


----------



## Mike82 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hello, and good luck this year.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Brad!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas Brad! I wish you the best of luck as you get started. I also hope you've got a good club or mentors up there to help.


----------



## Duncan151 (Aug 3, 2013)

Welcome aboard. I would say that you have done more research than most do before jumping in. You will be fine! LOL


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! You make your own luck, Coming here is a good start!


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome.


----------



## Ridge (Mar 21, 2016)

I am also thinking of getting a hive (1 at first) and trying it, I have nothing so far so it might be too late to start? I would like to spend some time with someone in our area (54490) who has been a beekeeper for awhile


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and best of luck with your bees!


----------



## juzzerbee (Apr 17, 2012)

How many books have you read in 3 years????:lpf: Enjoy the hobby and enjoy the learning that will happen for you as you are at the beeyard each trip, it will be a better resource than any of the books that you have read. juzzer


----------



## paul24 (Oct 14, 2013)

Welcome to the Beeworld Brad! Enjoy the stingz!


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas Brad, and good luck to you!


----------

